# Is this bear hair or coyote hair or Big Foot?



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

We found an area behind our ridge, along a creek, and it looks like an animal bedded there? Does anyone know what bear hair looks like? 
Could it be bear hair from a bear that was shedding? The hair has not been there long. Leaves are not on top of it. And, it is not wet nor rotted into the ground. So - whatever it is has not been there long. 

Could it be a coyote hair? It looks too fuzzy to be coyote? But, we are not sure. Thank you if anyone has ideas (other than Big Foot!) 

We have a lot of photos here:

Meanwhile, Back in Saluda | Facebook

But here is one photo:


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Guessing by that one photo (I don't do Facebook)... I would say a critter died there some time ago, maybe last winter, or perhaps a year ago or a little longer. By now you would not see any bones and such because other animals have toted them off. There are certain beetles that will eat the skin and other stuff that most critters, ants and maggots leave behind. Nothing, not even the beetles, will eat the fur. You may also see bits of leftover fur scattered here and there near that large pile. Fur takes a long time to decompse. 

If it were the ransacked remains of a nesting area, you will likely see evidence of a nearby burrow or maybe an area of blow down (timber, bunch of branches).


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

OK, I just thought of something else it could be...

Eagles are known for pushing prey remains out of their nests from time to time...Look up! If you see any evidence of an eagle's nest, that could have been the source.

Hawks like to build large multiple nests and will reuse the older ones after nature has taken it's course to clean the poop and prey remains. Blowing wind will remove some of the fur, but not to the extent that is seen in the photo...


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

First thing I thought was someone picked a dog like an elkhound when it was shedding.

Can't match the color with the type dog tho.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Fiddle. We are disappointed it was not a bear or at least an alien. It is only plastic or some type of synthetic fiber. Probably a pillow or chair stuffing from the neighbors who have "lawn furniture" items. Most likely the Bear hauled it over the creek and then tore it up. The neighbors probably spilled food on it and the bear smelled the food.

Someone suggested we wet it down to be sure it was not a mold or fungus and we did and it dried out quick. But, then another person (wisely) said for us to burn some of it. Duh! Why didn't I think of that one.

It burned up quickly but with black sooty smoke and smelled badly like plastic. So, it is just synthetic pillow stuffing. We are disappointed but at least we know what it is now. An alien would have been better.....but at least no one was hurt.

Thanks everyone.


----------

